# traded for another one



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

traded my old nintendo 3ds for this one tonight even got a box of ammo with it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good trade !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice, games for guns. What a program


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i can offically say it functions flawless and is accurate but does kick up a bit


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Gives a new meaning to "fast and furious".......................good trade!!!!!!!!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

might trade it at cabelas for a compact this thing just feels too small in my big hands


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

They make a good carry gun, easy to conceal but to small for me . My finger wont fit between the guard and the trigger LOL


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

my finger fits in the trigger guard but it's too skinny and my pinkie feels neglected lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet trade !


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i traded it off tonight for a taurus millenum pro in 40 cal brand new 2 mags and a hard case now i need ammo lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good trade, I carry a millenum pro in 45 acp when I cant carry my 1911. It is very small and handles very well.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah i wanted the 9mm but the 40 was the only one they had which is fine i'll sacrifice more rounds for more stopping power


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

well i went to walmart this morning and confused the sporting goods person although i was rather being a bones roflmao and asked for 10mm short after 8 minutes of looking the ammo case over he said it looks like were out can i get you something else i said yup a box of the federal 40 s&w will do


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

christopher said:


> yeah i wanted the 9mm but the 40 was the only one they had which is fine i'll sacrifice more rounds for more stopping power


 all you need is one! 9mm is not one or my favorite calibers glad to see you got the 40. My wife carries a Kimber 45acp and I carry a Springfield 45acp. Nothing wrong with a Taurus I had one in .357 mag.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah one thing i like about the 9mm over the 40 s&w is the lower price on ammo but the 40 is by far a better round for self defense


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

christopher said:


> yeah one thing i like about the 9mm over the 40 s&w is the lower price on ammo but the 40 is by far a better round for self defense


Money is no object when your life depends on it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Being a bones ? LMAO you are learning well Grasshopper. Next time ask him for a case of .50 BMG......


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

you should have seen the look on his face when i said i'll just shoot 40 s&w out of it


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Too funny ! Some of them people don't have a clue what they're selling either which makes even more fun to mess with em.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i'm tellin ya
i went in earlier for a 550 box of 22 lr same guy was in sporting goods he hands me a box of shorts i said no i need long rifle his reply was they will shoot so i just handed them back and walked out of the store


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's scary ! He may have been onto you after the last trip. That's why when I have any issues with ammo I go to where my buddy works at the gunshop. Prices are the same and great service.


----------

